# Photos from Exhibit Hall NGRC2016



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I was pretty busy running the convention so I wasn't able to visit any layouts except for the pre-convention tour on Saturday and a couple of layouts on our encore day on Sunday, July10. The vendor hall was open Thursday, Friday and Saturday. Of course, Thursday was the biggest selling day as the hall was packed with Convention Attendees buying up everything in sight! Most of the attached pictures shown here were taken on Friday when the crowds were a little lighter or before I opened the doors to everyone else... Saturday was, by all accounts, the largest Public Day Turnout at an NGRC that anyone could remember! The hall 43,000 square foot hall was packed with families having a wonderful time visiting all of the display layouts and talking with (and buying from) vendors. It was great to see both Marc Horovitz and Ron Gibson with huge smiles on their faces! Anyway... Here are some photos. I expect Carla and Gary to fill this site with photos after they return from the Summer Steam Up so you've been warned!









USA Trains made our Convention Car and had a nice 20x20 display.









Accucraft Trains were all smiles after selling tons of scratch and dented items out of their warehouse during the NGRC Ice Cream Social.









Sorry about the photo Renee! The Reindeer Pass booth was packed all day on Thursday. This was about the only angle I could get a photo from!









Dan Smith is hand-making the turnouts for Llagas Creek. He also made a mighty fine booth display.









Mark Sauerwald is continuing the tradition of Bridgewerks building the finest power supplies.









Scratch Built Live Steamers! MLS members Bill Allen and Henner Mienhold along with others show some of their masterful creations.









Grandt Line products were showing there line of molded windows and doors.









LGB and Marklin were there. Ron Gibson was quite pleased at the turnout!









Tulsa and Atlanta both were there along with Axel Tillmann from TrainLi









Del Oro Pacific had a crowd around their 60'x 100' layout all of the time. Their children's layout was quite popular!

















Hans from Gold Coast Station was selling a lot of items. In the end he was taking orders since he sold out of a lot of stuff.









BAGRS Member Nancy Schramm from Carmen's Nursery had a great show and sold a lot of miniature plants.

There were many more vendors but I couldn't get photos of them all. I spent most of my time talking to attendees and walking the hall. Everyone seemed quite pleased...

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting the first pics I've seen. Looks like a vibrant showing. There's life in the old hobby yet!
John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See folks I know and miss.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It was a very well ran show from our perspective, also best sales we have had ever, but a long drive home.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ,
The Georgia Garden Railway Society enjoyed our visit out west. I want to personally thank you and the entire convention committee for putting on an EXCELLENT convention. One of our members even won the locomotive ride door prize drawing! You all did a great job with spectacular layout tours (I enjoyed seeing your own layout, by the way), dealer hall was well arranged with dealers and layouts, and the BBQ was really great food! Enjoyed Accucraft visit for ice cream social. Clinics were very informative and enjoyable. GREAT SHOW & GREAT JOB EVERYONE!


----------

